# Greetings



## Shacknasty Jim (Dec 17, 2017)

Hello all, 

I am just getting into the scale model scene myself, but have been lurking around here for much research, tips and tricks. Thanks to all who have unknowingly provided me with a lot of useful information. I am currently currently in the middle of my first real attempt at a scale aircraft model. Working on a Revell P-51B. Easing into it with what I thought would be a relatively simple kit to start with. The kit actually came with a different canopy than is depicted in the instructions, and after some research it seems I have been given a Malcom canopy. I am pretty happy about this, but I have been trying to decide a paint scheme with the Malcolm canopy, whether I should go for a Mustang Mk III of the RAF or one of the rare USAAF P-51Bs with the Malcolm. I am leaning towards Col. Howard’s “Ding Hao” of the 354th. The paint scheme seems like something I can handle as a beginner. 
Anyways, that was a very long-winded greeting...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 17, 2017)

Welcome aboard, and good luck with your build. I had the pleasure some years ago in meeting a member of the 354th at a local church festival. He was very proud to have served under "the Colonel" as a ground crewman. Sadly, I didn't follow up, as he said he had a large collection of memorabilia of his service, and was a member of the 354th FG Association.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shacknasty Jim (Dec 17, 2017)

Wow, that would be really cool to pick his brain and hear of his experiences. I recently learned that Jim Swett of VMF-221 and the Cactus Air Force on Guadalcanal lived here in my hometown towards the end of his life. I think I will need to recreate his Wildcat as I get some more experience.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 17, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Jim. Looking forward to the builds. Feel free to ask all the questions you want


----------



## Shacknasty Jim (Dec 18, 2017)

Thank you; it is much appreciated.


----------



## at6 (Dec 18, 2017)

Welcome to the asylum. The Revell kit should have both canopy types if it is in 1/48 scale since that would be the Monogram molding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2017)

Welcome aboard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shacknasty Jim (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks all! It’s the 1:32 Revell. I swear I have checked and double checked, and I only have the Malcolm canopy. It’s okay though, I quite like it, and it’s an interesting history behind it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2017)

Welcome aboard Jim.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2017)

Welcome from England Jim.
The old Revell 1/32nd scale kit is not exactly accurate in some areas, mainly the nose and prop, but looks acceptable once done, and a good introduction to modelling. (I'm hoping they'll follow their very recent P-51D kit with a B/C version). The kit was originally released in the late 1960's, and had the option for the framed, hinged canopy, and in a later issue, the 'Malcolm' hood was included.
The 'Malcolm' hood wasn't that rare, although the hoods were in short supply initially, and there are a number of 8th USAAF subjects to choose from. 
P-51B/Cs in Olive Drab / Neutral Gray with the 'Malcolm' hood were_ relatively_ rare, as by the time the hood became more readily available, the aircraft were being turned out in bare metal, but there were many in a similar finish as shown below, if you fancy tackling a 'metal' finish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shacknasty Jim (Dec 19, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Welcome from England Jim.
> The old Revell 1/32nd scale kit is not exactly accurate in some areas, mainly the nose and prop, but looks acceptable once done, and a good introduction to modelling. (I'm hoping they'll follow their very recent P-51D kit with a B/C version). The kit was originally released in the late 1960's, and had the option for the framed, hinged canopy, and in a later issue, the 'Malcolm' hood was included.
> The 'Malcolm' hood wasn't that rare, although the hoods were in short supply initially, and there are a number of 8th USAAF subjects to choose from.
> P-51B/Cs in Olive Drab / Neutral Gray with the 'Malcolm' hood were_ relatively_ rare, as by the time the hood became more readily available, the aircraft were being turned out in bare metal, but there were many in a similar finish as shown below, if you fancy tackling a 'metal' finish.
> ...


Wow, thank you for that information, I do appreciate it. 

I like the look of this one 






But I have a strong feeling this isn’t going to be my last P-51B. I have grown quite fond of this aircraft during my reasearch, and want to try a bare metal finish. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2017)

You're welcome.
That would certainly be an easier scheme for you to complete, as a 'first time' model. It was one of the colour schemes used in the original issue of the Monogram / Revell 1/48th scale kit.
I prefer the look of the B/C variant, compared to the D/K, and there are a few kit options available in 1/48th scale, but sadly, for now at least, only two kits in 1/32nd - the Revell kit, and the more recent Trumpeter kit which, although slightly inaccurate in some areas, is far better in appearance and detail than the old Revell example, but at a price !
Revell have just released a brand new P-51D early version in 1/32nd scale, and it's highly probable, if not certain, that later versions will follow, but I really hope they also release a 'new tool' B/C version too.


----------



## Shacknasty Jim (Dec 19, 2017)

Good to know. I will likely venture into the world of 1:48 scale here soon. It seems there is a wider variety of aircraft in that scale. I prefer the look of the B/C as well, it has a certain appeal to it. I am changing my mind constantly as to which kit to go with next, but I am also trying to stay focused on this current project. It’s just so enjoyable researching the histories of these different aircraft and the pilots who flew them. I had no idea there was so much information on pilots from that era. It’s great!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2017)

We have the son of a Mustang 'ace' here on the forum - Drgondog, Bill Marshall, a very knowledgeable historian.
There is a wealth of knowledge,information and photos here on the forums, on aircraft, history and modelling too, so don't be afraid to ask if you need anything.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2017)

Welcome aboard mate.


----------



## at6 (Dec 19, 2017)

I never had the 1/32 scale kit. That's why I didn't know that it came with only the Malcom hood. The 1/48 has both.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2017)

Welcome to the site, Mate.

Here a couple of shots showing the P-51B both with the Malcolm Hood and the NA standard one. Please notice that there was the white band on the fin+rudder while the porfile you posted presents the plane without that strip.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2017)

Shacknasty Jim said:


> ......I will likely venture into the world of 1:48 scale here soon. ....



I like you already!


----------



## Shacknasty Jim (Dec 19, 2017)

I have noticed photos of the same aircraft both with and without the stripe on the fin, though the photos without the stripe seem to renderings and other models, and actual real life photos have the stripe, so I will adding it! Thank you.


----------



## Shacknasty Jim (Dec 19, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> I like you already!


I have a 1:48 Bf-109E Trop and P-40 on their way! Getting excited!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2017)

If the -109E is by Tamiya you'll be getting a very nice kit. I haven't built the Hasegawa version but understand it is also a good kit


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 22, 2017)

Welcome aboard Jim! Great choice of a starter kit. The Monogram ancestor of your kit was the last kit I built as a middle schooler before moving on to high school, girls, and athletics, then again the first one I built as a young adult in the Navy when I resumed modeling. One standard, one Malcolm, both Ding Haos. Then I discovered flying lessons and modeling has been neglected ever since. Have fun with your pony!
Cheers,
Wes


----------

